# fairy shrimp - where



## peter77 (May 24, 2011)

hi.

where can i find/buy fairy shrimp (fresh water) in europe ? that could be send to portugal ?

:flrt:

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

peter77 said:


> hi.
> 
> where can i find/buy fairy shrimp (fresh water) in europe ? that could be send to portugal ?
> 
> ...


They are usually known as brine shrimp and can be bought at most fish shops. You can also get brine shrimp eggs and hatch them yourself.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

they are also not freshwater, the are brackish, hence BRINE shrimp


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

The Fairy Shrimp i'm thinking of are not Brine Shrimp, they're a 100% freshwater species, and their eggs can be bought on Ebay.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Jack the kipper said:


> The Fairy Shrimp i'm thinking of are not Brine Shrimp, they're a 100% freshwater species, and their eggs can be bought on Ebay.


 
This. Several thai killi breeders sell them on ebay. They are not what we in the UK call brine shrimp (Artemia nauplii).

Fairy shrimp are smaller than brine shrimp and are ideal for small fry.


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

The species i'm refering to is Siphonophanes grubei. They're a rare native of the British Isles that grow up to 25mm.

Their common name is Fairy Shrimp.


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

There are actually several related freshwater varieties like this found in Europe and 'Fairy Shrimp' is used to describe them all.

So I've no idea which one is being used most in aquaculture.


Fascinating little critters though.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jack the kipper said:


> The Fairy Shrimp i'm thinking of are not Brine Shrimp, they're a 100% freshwater species, and their eggs can be bought on Ebay.


okay then. 
i didn't know that 
ignore my last post then lol


----------



## peter77 (May 24, 2011)

*hi*

i´m looking for the freshwater fairyshrimp. the one with the pink tail, so cute. its for pet and to feed baby killis...
i did see a few on ebay from thailand and i bought it, but the guy didn´t send it, i already complaine about him to ebay. hope to see my money back, if lucky, loll.
so now i rather try to buy them in europe. 
but i´m not finding a seller around ...

here is a video of them. if you look on youtube, you can find lots of diferent fairys shrimps.

YouTube - ‪MAH00762‬‏

and

YouTube - ‪Vernal pool DVD chapter 7: Fairy Shrimp‬‏

thanks.


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

How about these?:

Fairy Shrimp Eggs S.sealii Triops Sea Monkeys | eBay UK


they're a UK based seller and they're a freshwater species according to the description. 


good luck with your search, anyway


----------



## peter77 (May 24, 2011)

*hi*

thanks :2thumb:

just hope they send it to portugal ...


:hmm:


----------



## peter77 (May 24, 2011)

*hi*

:censor: they don´t send it to portugal ...

thanks ...

i´ll keep looking.


----------



## peter77 (May 24, 2011)

*hi*

i didn´t find a seller that send to portugal, but a friend will buy it in the UK, and send it to me.

thanks you all.

:2thumb:


----------

